# Felix Baumgartner Space Jump: Unreleased Audio



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh one crazy guy  i think he did well to even get those words out lol


----------



## Banned (Oct 16, 2012)

He obviously had a good supply of oxygen.


----------



## gardens (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG - so funny!   :rofl:


----------

